# B11 owners ?



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I had a 86 (wish I still had it) I have a few parts, misc trim, switchs etc pretty sure I still have a FSM for it, any interest and I can dig thru some boxes and make a list..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

in the trash they go!


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Have a NEW OEM VCM air filter 16860-33M17? Or 2?


----------



## Raf83 (Feb 8, 2018)

SPEEDO said:


> I had a 86 (wish I still had it) I have a few parts, misc trim, switchs etc pretty sure I still have a FSM for it, any interest and I can dig thru some boxes and make a list..


 i have a 83 nissan sentra wagon manual. My first car and im hope i never have to get rid of it


----------

